# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Mercedes-Benz OC500LE / Lahti Scala

## J_J

> Ke 29.6.
> Tänään tuli havaittua harmaa tuliterä rekisterikilvetön Scala, joka tuli Nokian moottoritieltä ja jatkoi Hyhkyn risteyksestä rantatielle Ylöjärven suuntaan. Ko. autossa oli mitronin ledikilvet, joissa teksti 'Lahden autokori' myös takana. Olisikohan kyse esittelyautosta


Voisin lyödä vaikka vetoa, että tuo "hopeanuolen" värinen Scala on juuri se Mercedes-Benz OC500LE -alustalle väkerretty Scala joka oli työn alla jo keväällä LAK:lla käydessäni. Sen piti tulla esille Turun näyttelyyn, mutta eipä tuota siellä näkynyt. Hopeahan on viime vuosina ollut Mersun / Vehon "esittelyväri", mikä omalta osaltaan puoltaa että kyseessä olisi juuri tuo yksilö.

----------


## Eppu

> Voisin lyödä vaikka vetoa, että tuo "hopeanuolen" värinen Scala on juuri se Mercedes-Benz OC500LE -alustalle väkerretty Scala joka oli työn alla jo keväällä LAK:lla käydessäni. Sen piti tulla esille Turun näyttelyyn, mutta eipä tuota siellä näkynyt. Hopeahan on viime vuosina ollut Mersun / Vehon "esittelyväri", mikä omalta osaltaan puoltaa että kyseessä olisi juuri tuo yksilö.


Jaa. Mielenkiintoista. Täytyypä muuten käväistä kurkkimassa Lielahden Veholla josko tuo laite löytyisi esim. sieltä jostakin. Sinne suuntaan nimittäin tuo auto kääntyi. Olisi hauska saada ko. auto osumaan kameran linssiin  :Wink:

----------


## Kinmo

Voispa kans ottaa asiakseen tehdä tuolla autolla vaikka pieni testiajo ja kirjoittaa siitä juttu johonkin...

----------


## mrl586

Jospa tuo esitellään vasta syksyllä Tampereella olevilla paikallisliikennepäivillä, jotka ovat merkittävin Suomessa järjestettävä paikallisliikenneaiheinen tapahtuma.

----------

